# Given the chance.



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

If you were givin the chance to hunting anything that you havnt already what would you like to go for. It doesnt have to be a predator but to keep it all realative if you want you can put down two a predator and something else.

wolf up in Alaska, Elk yet to get drawn for that


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

I saw a pic yesterday of a 190 pound black coated wolf killed over a bear bait. i think that i would like to hunt a wolf. my other dream hunt would be doves or ducks in Argentina. I love it when the barrel is hot!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd like to take an African Lion.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

red stag -- I think a red stag has an awsome set of antlers


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

Archery Brown Bear and Archery elk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Alaska Brown Bear/Moose Hunt


----------



## 6#test (Jan 29, 2010)

Alaska moose hunt


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Brown Bear Hunt, Alaska Moose, wolf


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Gold metal Red Stag, Axis and blackbuck.
Jaguar, cougar, 380 plus bull elk, 180 plus whitetail
Gold metal Aoudad, Mouflan and Red Sheep

Just a few of my favorite things.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to do an alaska hunt


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

All of the above


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

osama bin laden
i think he still has a big reward on his head.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wapiti (Elk)


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 29, 2010)

cmiddleton said:


> osama bin laden
> i think he still has a big reward on his head.


I wonder if he's considered big game .... Naw most likely Vermin!!

~HF~


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

Have have been wolf hunting with little success here in Idaho with our first wolf hunt ever that started back in Sept. one week before the season scouting for archery hunting saw 13 wolves total in two areas. After opening day have seen 4 @ 1000 + yards. But my dream is a mountain goat, bighorn sheep whether here in idaho or alaska, or canada. Maybe a big brown bear/ moose also from alaska.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wild Bore those things get nasty in the woods. Mountain Lion out west


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Horse packing into the mountains for 2 weeks or longer for anything elk, bear, mountain goats, moose ,wolfs, even Big Foot. To get as far away from civilization with a couple of like minded hunters to share the wilderness for the way the good maker ment it to be.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

Leopard, Yukon Moose


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

wolves in Canada for sure


----------



## MPSNIPER (Feb 21, 2010)

Since calling here in Maine is pretty tough right now, I would love to take a coyote!!! No frills, nothing exotic, just itchin' for a yote.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

a Wyoming wolf or two or ALL OF THEM.
since osama is vermin
i guess wolves are vermin too


----------

